# A update about Bob's game



## Dark (Jan 1, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> //----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------2009-01-01----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "bob's game" has never been intended as "homebrew." I've aimed to make a commercial game from the very start.
> I have tried every approach to release "bob's game" through official means- because it was never intended as a "homebrew" game.
> ...


A update posted by DbGt

Robert Pelloni, creator of the sedate-looking RPG Bob's Game, has resorted to desperate measures in order to secure his game an official release. If you've been following the story elsewhere, you know that he's in the midst of a self-imposed confinement, locked in an office until Nintendo agrees to sell him the DS software development kit.

Now, on day 21 of his protest, Pelloni has discovered a previously unknown, even deeper end off of which to go. After calling out the Nintendo executives he's spoken to, who are apparently holding back his approval as a developer, Pelloni has threatened to bundle Bob's Game with a DSi flash cart if not given the opportunity to develop it as an official DS game. He claims it would be the first "killer app" for a homebrew device, and could "significantly cut into Nintendo's bottom line."

We aren't sure if Pelloni ever catches DS Fanboy posts from within his secret fortress, since he claims to have no Internet access other than email from his phone, but if he is, we would like to suggest that he stop doing this kind of stuff, get out of the office, and either continue contacting Nintendo or just go somewhere else. We suspect that the more public he is with this stuff, the less likely Nintendo is to want anything to do with him -- especially if he's talking about flash carts.

source : http://www.joystiq.com/2008/12/31/bobwatch...-kind-of-weird/


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 1, 2009)

Are you kidding me? GET A JOB YOU BUM.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 1, 2009)

okay wow i (sort of) used to think even if it came out as homebrew it would be fine but.....


that guy seriously needs to be confined to a hospital.


squat!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah, gotta agree.  He says he wants to be professional but acts like a kid throwing a tantrum in the back of his car cos his folks won't stop at the McD's they just drove past.  And then threatening to release it bundled with a flashcart and that it will "hurt Nintendo's profits", what a dumbass.  They're no denying he's put some dedication into the development and he's got some talent but by the looks of it his ego is a hell of alot bigger then his skill.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 1, 2009)

Gee, I'm not sure what to say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And this isn't a joke, right?


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 1, 2009)

I still support Mr. Bob even though he's a nutcase.

EDIT: hmmm, his website has changed.


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 1, 2009)

Uh, Bob, what hell is he thinking? It's possible he could go to jail with these threats. Ah well, whatever the case, hope things don't take a turn for the worse.



Edit: It looks like his website got hacked or something 0.o


----------



## Link5084 (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah, why isn't he arrested?


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 1, 2009)

this is what im hoping he'll do : 
first he makes copies of this game, then buy some flashcarts, then bundles them together but then no one buys and he wastes all his money


----------



## BakuFunn (Jan 1, 2009)

Why are all ofyou so harsh?
You have obviously not seen his great game.
Yes, i know he is acting like a retard.
Bob, dude, just ask nicely, give them a demo or something, contact publishers or something. Don't be an idiot.
I have seen your project a long time ago, its awesome. Just like, chill.
Threatning nintendo with flashcarts is not smart.
I want to see this game become real.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah! Go flashcarts! Stick it to the big N!


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 1, 2009)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> Why are all ofyou so harsh?
> You have obviously not seen his great game.
> Yes, i know he is acting like a retard.
> Bob, dude, just ask nicely, give them a demo or something, contact publishers or something. Don't be an idiot.
> ...



I demand demos!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 1, 2009)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> Why are all ofyou so harsh?
> You have obviously not seen his great game.
> Yes, i know he is acting like a retard.
> Bob, dude, just ask nicely, give them a demo or something, contact publishers or something. Don't be an idiot.
> ...


imo,
his trailer was about people who didnt have names save for the main charcter. his vid was mostly about those characters intro "the ___ who _______". his gameplay which was rather short showed NOTHING except walking walking walking, and guess? yes MORE walking. he takes his vids of himself without clothes. way to go for a first impression, huh. He basically acts like a kid, holding himself hostage like if nintendo's not going to agree he's gonna sit there for a hundred days, if his "friends" who havent left him yet hadnt sent him food im sure he would already be dead. hes like those children who throw tantrums until their parents buy them a toy, or gets his way.

To me the game looks decent for a homebrew, but NOT for a "official" ds game.


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 1, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> BakuFunn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I somewhat have to agree, but even his game looks better than most official games.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jan 1, 2009)

What's his email address?  I want to send him a song.

_CRAWWWWWWWWWWLLLING IN MY SKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN/THESE WOOOOOOUNDS THEY WILLLLLLLLLL NOT HEEEEEEEEEEEALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL_

But seriously.  For your sake, I hope you do get thrown in jail.  You're already setting yourself up for it.  Big baby.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Waaaah, I spent five years making a game and no one wants to publish it!  Make an iPhone demo and shut up.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 1, 2009)

While the trailer showed some potential, it also didn't show anything other than walking and talking to people. Is there even any fighting in this game?


----------



## cornaljoe (Jan 1, 2009)

Extreme Coder said:
			
		

> While the trailer showed some potential, it also didn't show anything other than walking and talking to people. Is there even any fighting in this game?




The game runs along the lines of Animal Crossing + Sims in gameplay it seems.   It actually does look worthy of a commercial release but doing it this way does seem pretty stupid.  His engine can be excepted by some company and built into a game that way, but it seems he wants all the glory.  Well, I do want to see some kind of release so I hope he comes to his senses or Big N caves in (highly unlikely).  Also it seems this latest stunt is some hacker causes a mess.  If not and he just went crazy from his confinement, then GG Bob.  He will never succeed this way.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 1, 2009)

Since when was he locked in a room?


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 1, 2009)

reaper00004 said:
			
		

> Since when was he locked in a room?



About 20 or so days ago.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 1, 2009)

Pardon my French, but big...fucking...surprise! Why it took this revelation to convince anyone that his idea was a poor tact to take in trying to convince Nintendo of anything -- well, it's beyond me. Bad move on his part, and unfortunately, he seems insistent on following this through to some utterly absurd end. Now, that's a fucking waste of five years.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What he should have done -- and this is, of course, only my opinion -- is released the game to the world as a downloadable piece of homebrew software, and then he should have gotten on his hands and knees to thank the Lord for giving him the opportunity to invest his time learning how to do something he loved doing. And then after that, start scoping the classifieds for a job.

Well, in the end, he got what he wanted: publicity.


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 1, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Pardon my French, but big...fucking...surprise! Why it took this revelation to convince anyone that his idea was a poor tact to take in trying to convince Nintendo of anything -- well, it's beyond me. Bad move on his part, and unfortunately, he seems insistent on following this through to some utterly absurd end. Now, that's a fucking waste of five years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya, he should have just release it as a downloadable homebrew, at least then more people would/might have downloaded it, and as more people downloaded it, it might help give me a better case to show Nintendo like hey, Big N, just over 9000 people downloaded my homebrew, so any chance of u making this into a full game? i have the statistic to show that my game is decent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, looks like he just shot himself in the toe, just hope he recovers soon from this madness


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 1, 2009)

I really wonder if this guy has a game plan, or is just walking along the path of rehab.


----------



## Raika (Jan 1, 2009)

Lol he's behaving more and more like an idiot! XD


----------



## BakuFunn (Jan 1, 2009)

I've tried so hard, and got so far, but in the end, it doesn't even matter.

Yes, he is a fuching douche, acting like he's all that, but, don't you remember a year or two ago? I remember he stated he created this game because this is the game he has always wanted to play, and he wants to make it a reality. 

This is the game, the story, the personalities, and even the dull puns he wanted.
What happened to that?
Five years of coding really fucked him up. 

You don't need the glory. Do it for the dream game.
Get a publisher, or release a homebrew.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 1, 2009)

He just crushed his image...


----------



## Translucentbill (Jan 1, 2009)

wasnt his game thie one where that guys spent like theree days on one nstree?


thats game lpoked points letss :\

Evenm if it did getg [published i wouldnt ahve puitred it ;\


----------



## omatic (Jan 1, 2009)

My sympathy for the guy has just gotten a lot smaller. I totally understand that having put thousands of hours into development of a game, only to have it's publication blocked for some unknown reason, is very, very frustrating. However, by threatening Nintendo like that, he has made it even less likely that they'd approve his game.

At the same time, I'm frankly surprised that he has had so much trouble getting acknowledgment from Nintendo considering all the absolute crapware that sullies the DS's library. I believe all the information on this issue isn't public, and there is something else we don't know about in this situation.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 1, 2009)

Translucentbill said:
			
		

> wasnt his game thie one where that guys spent like theree days on one nstree?
> 
> 
> thats game lpoked points letss :\
> ...


...what?


----------



## Translucentbill (Jan 1, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Translucentbill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whast do you means what?


----------



## m3rox (Jan 1, 2009)

Translucentbill said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try typing a proper sentence.


----------



## Translucentbill (Jan 1, 2009)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Translucentbill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WEll i probably shoulodnt be on here rigth now drunk eh?.


----------



## tenchan4 (Jan 1, 2009)

Translucentbill said:
			
		

> m3rox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy New Year Translucentbill!


----------



## SpikeyBryan (Jan 1, 2009)

Lol, he'll kill himself in a few more weeks, just wait.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 1, 2009)

The game doesn't even look that good. To call it a killer app is too extreme. He should just give up. I don't see this going anywhere.


----------



## JPH (Jan 1, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> The game doesn't even look that good. To call it a killer app is too extreme. He should just give up. I don't see this going anywhere.


I hate to bag down your personal opinion...but are you serious?

This is one the best looking homebrew games the Nintendo DS has seen and will ever see...I mean just look at it.
It looks like a game that would be released from a big publisher.

I'm excited for it to come out...looks better than most of the crap we've got this month and will get soon for the DS.


----------



## Curley5959 (Jan 1, 2009)

This game looks unreal as I have said before but if he is going to carry on like he is, he doesnt deserve to get published...

I am having mixed reactions.. I dont think he deserves to get published but in a way I do.. Its just the way he is going about it why I dont like it..


----------



## Midna (Jan 1, 2009)

Seed kids, this is what happens when you substitute human interaction with 5 years of doing nothing but sit at a computer in your basement. 

I really think this guy is cracked. This is not how a normal adult human acts. 

If I ever make a game, I'll do it because I want to play the end result and share my fantasies with the world, not for the pointless publicity Bob obviously strives for. If he really just wanted to make a real game with nintendo, he would have just asked instead of putting himself all over the internet by throwing tantrums for nintendo.

Poor guy.


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 1, 2009)

Sounds like this "hacking group" messed up his site. Is this a cry for help or could it be real?


----------



## Noitora (Jan 1, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Pelloni has threatened to bundle Bob's Game with a DSi flash cart if not given the opportunity to develop it as an official DS game. He claims it would be the first "killer app" for a homebrew device, and could "significantly cut into Nintendo's bottom line."


This guy is like 5 years old or something, get a job, nobody will buy the flash cart with your game, it's wasted space.


----------



## Just Joe (Jan 1, 2009)

There's just too much hype with this game and very little else. The only reason we "know" it's an incredible game is because Bob told us it is. By that logic my penis is massive.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When has anything in the past lived up to people expectations when surrounded by large amounts of hype? As hype increases so does the disappointment, as this graph, taken from a detailed study by NASA, shows.











 As you can see, at a certain level of hype the disappointment factor begins to increase dramatically. Even if the game is really good, it'll now be unlikely to live up to peoples expectations for it, therefore leaving people... disappointed.

You can't argue with SCIENCE.


----------



## fateastray (Jan 1, 2009)

I hope he DOES bundle it. And maybe just ONE person will buy the bundle, rip out the rom and spread across our favorite channels.

Nintendo clearly states they do not spread their development software to one-man-developers and non-professional developers. Bob doesn't (clearly) meet any of the requirements, and Nintendo isn't gonna break it's own rules.

And Nintendo doesn't want a flood of retarded homebrew-developers threatening them for the SDK.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 1, 2009)

What an asshole, seriously there are better ways to go about with this than what he has done or instends to do.


----------



## Normmatt (Jan 1, 2009)

Why doesn't he just get in contact with EA or some other major games company, they would be the most likely to hire him and push his game through the channels.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 1, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> He just crushed his image...


After this last news update, I have to agree!

Not only he's spreading the word of flashcarts around, but he's "threatening" to do something illegal if Nintendo doesn't listen to him?!
Where's the logic??

I think that most of you know that I was taking his side till now, but this was a move that he really shouldn't have taken..
You're not supposed to talk about stuff like that if you're getting publicly known!

He ain't gonna go far!







And still, in my opinion, game looks fantastic!! I'm very interested in playing it..
Everything looks very nice and polished from the videos!


----------



## NBA Mj (Jan 1, 2009)

Just Joe said:
			
		

> There's just too much hype with this game and very little else. The only reason we "know" it's an incredible game is because Bob told us it is. By that logic my penis is massive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 1, 2009)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> Why doesn't he just get in contact with EA or some other major games company, they would be the most likely to hire him and push his game through the channels.


Even if they would consider to doing this for him I'd doubt anyone would want to touch the guy now after this.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 1, 2009)

Hadrian Uranium said:
			
		

> Normmatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, he really pulled a bad move this time!!

Shame..


----------



## pasc (Jan 1, 2009)

what a freaky fish guy...


----------



## nicman000 (Jan 1, 2009)

pasc said:
			
		

> what a freaky fish guy...



I AM NOT A FREAKY FISH GUY!
Isn't that right ocean?
Ocean?
.....
The ocean says yes.

Anyway I need some copypasta to fuel my next paragraph:

About a week ago I was contacted by a representative of a hacker-for-hire organization.
They said that someone was attempting to hire them to take my site down, but they refused the job because they support me.
My site is now being DDoS'd from a known commercial botnet and my servers are being scanned by another known hacker-for-hire group.

This is very serious. 
Someone at Nintendo wants to silence me.
I wonder who it is?

There we go.

Now I have a question for all of you.
Who themselves whole heartedly admits that they themselves were thinking of silencing him themselves?

I know I was.
IMO there should be some law against egocentric whiny people owning websites and servers.


----------



## fateastray (Jan 1, 2009)

As if Bob is at all important to Nintendo that they'd feel so threatened to go to such lengths to shut him down. =S


----------



## Raika (Jan 1, 2009)

nicman000 said:
			
		

> pasc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao for a moment there I thought you were Bob, or are you...


----------



## kimit (Jan 1, 2009)

Even if Bob starts selling dsi flashcarts i really can't see him selling anymore than 500 or so (that should really kill nintendo lol)


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't believe in Bob. I think he's a made up persona -- part of a government conspiracy to spread the AIDS virus.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 1, 2009)

OK, srsly, now he's calling it a celebration. weird.


----------



## Gerinych (Jan 1, 2009)

Damn, all this and there's still nothing on him on Wikipedia


----------



## cornaljoe (Jan 1, 2009)

LOL, man this guy is messed up.  I thought it was the job of some hacker but its legit.  He has gone off his rocker completely.  We all know he isn't getting the SDK now, even if Nontendo was still considering it before yesterdays stunt.  And if he does try to put his game on piracy carts and sell them, their legal department will have a field day.  Especially since they have all the information on him like full name, and address.


----------



## ZenZero (Jan 1, 2009)

I dunno if this has already been posted but look at his site!

http://www.bobsgame.com/

is there anyway to make contact with him yet


----------



## DbGt (Jan 1, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> //----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------2009-01-01----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "bob's game" has never been intended as "homebrew." I've aimed to make a commercial game from the very start.
> I have tried every approach to release "bob's game" through official means- because it was never intended as a "homebrew" game.
> ...





Latest news...... i dont see the problem releasing the game with a flashcarts...... flashcarts are not illegal, so nintendo cant do something about that, hes really insane but i support him


----------



## Ferrariman (Jan 1, 2009)

This guy is so full of himself.


----------



## alex (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow, he's really sucking up to Reggie now. :\

Happy New Year, REGGIE!
(You're the best! I'm counting on you!)

MERRY CHRISTMAS, REGGIE!
(I really mean that! I hope your Christmas was spectacular!)


I mean, I do want to see his game released, he must have worked hard, I would probably buy it, but he's just going too far. He's threatening them with useless threats, and maybe even Nintendo has him redirected to their SPAM folder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe someone in Nintendo does want it released, but some others don't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sheesh, what's he going to do during those 100 days on camera, or should I say "camera."


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 1, 2009)

JPH said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The graphics look good and thats about it. I would never buy the game let alone download it. If I really want a game in that genre Ill just get Chrono Trigger. Even if you think the game is good, the quality is being shadowed by this guy's stupid antics.


----------



## Beware (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, the fact is Nintendo is DEFINITELY not going to deal with this guy.  So we don't have to worry about buying it in stores.  And anyone with a brain stem won't be buying it from him, bundled with a flashcart (unless it is HEAVILY discounted).  This guy is a real douche bag who is finally getting his just desserts.

If you want a REALLY nice indie game, get Cave Story.  That was ALSO made by a single person and you don't see him telling everyone how amazing he is and expecting everyone to kiss his feet because it's HIS game (even the name just oozes of his conceit).  He's just some ignorant twat who's starving for attention.

This is his slice of humble pie and, theoretically, it will make him a better person (though it probably won't since this guy is so fucking delusional).  Even if he does sell it, I DEFINITELY will NOT be buying it (I may not even download it).


----------



## Dark (Jan 2, 2009)

If it does sell I'm going to buy a copy, make a video of me smashing it and post it on youtube for him to see


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm a little confused... to release as a licensed commercial game he has to use Nintendo's devkit, which is what he's trying to get hold of. So doesn't this mean that if he gets it, he has to re-write the game from the ground up? Or are there enough similaries between the homebrew code libraries and Nintendo's SDK to make the conversion easier?

It just seems rather late in the project to call Nintendo in. Surely you'd develop a demo or proof of concept, and use that to get the official development kit, rather than wasting time bashing the whole thing out in code you'll have to rewrite anyway (unless I'm wrong about that part). It really doesn't add up.

Nintendo won't just give a kit to anyone. And I doubt they'd be sympathetic to someone who's been using unofficial means to create their program in the first place...


----------



## alex (Jan 2, 2009)

Naw, it's coded completely in C, so he could just compile with the Nitro SDK and make it a commercial game if he would put them on DS carts. He wouldn't have to change any code, pretty sure of that, he didn't use PALib.


----------



## Brainy142 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey guys aparently he's working on a ipod and android port. I'm sure apple wont block him, I mean they have FART apps (like 20 of the same thing).
And android will be like sure why not were open source.


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Jan 2, 2009)

My prediction 

1. Nintendo tells him to F*** off 
2. he releases the flashcart( and teh ROM gets taken off and distributed)
3. Nintendo gets pissed
4. bob goes to prison (Nintendo knows his address  =P)


----------



## ZPE (Jan 2, 2009)

My prediction:

Nintendo don't care.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 2, 2009)

nicman000 said:
			
		

> pasc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where'd you get that? his site? i cant see his site for some reason... does he know what im gonna do? 0_0

his game doesnt look that nice...


----------



## Noitora (Jan 2, 2009)

Nintendo hired hackers to take his site down?... *facepalm*


----------



## Raika (Jan 2, 2009)

I can still see his site for some reason.


----------



## Noitora (Jan 2, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> I can still see his site for some reason.


This guy is just trying to catch people's attention, he really sucks thinking that threatening Nintendo would make them give him his developer's license, I'd rather play Bratz Ponies than Bob's Game.


----------



## Jdbye (Jan 2, 2009)

I wouldn't buy the game anyway, I just yarr all the games I can. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If I didn't though, I'd probably buy this game regardless. Who cares if the guy is crazy? It's funny to read. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Noitora said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wouldn't. Trust me.


----------



## fateastray (Jan 2, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, no he didn't!


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 3, 2009)

Bob and his antics + Nintendo being smart and sticking to their rules + a bit more time = The end of Bob's Game

You can argue with MATH!


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2009)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> Bob and his antics + Nintendo being smart and sticking to their rules + a bit more time = The end of Bob's Game *and his life. literally.*
> You can argue with MATH!



fixed.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jan 3, 2009)

so what. bob gets the program, gets his awesome game to sell in stores.. then a release group dumps it, and over half of us here downloads it for free..

also if i was nintendo, i would sell the program to him for a ridiculous amount of money


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2009)

darkcrudus said:
			
		

> so what. bob gets the program, gets his awesome game to sell in stores.. then a release group dumps it, and over half of us here downloads it for free..
> 
> also if i was nintendo, i would sell the program to him for a ridiculous amount of money


why would they concede to a kid who makes this game with hardly any plot? the only thing good about it is the less than decent graphics.
i rather play Petz rescue endangered paradise than this.
He's already threatening Ninty, do they care? NO!


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 3, 2009)

He's way too arrogant now, so I've lost my respect or him.  And sadly, if he ever does get to buy the devkit, the sales of this game will never enough to cover up the cost.


----------



## Raika (Jan 3, 2009)

bob=qoq=kueue o kueue=kok=cock=dickhead.


----------



## sphere9 (Jan 3, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> He's way too arrogant now, so I've lost my respect or him.  And sadly, if he ever does get to buy the devkit, the sales of this game will never enough to cover up the cost.




agreed.


----------



## Problematique (Jan 3, 2009)

Dear Bob,

Please die
My grandma is more sensible then you and shes DEAD!
your a joke


you guys are a hackedy hack community
THIS IS SPARTA WII MUST ATTCK, BOBS SITE ARHHHH


----------



## Galacta (Jan 3, 2009)

Why cant he have the guts to give us a file of his game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?
Begging never works.


----------



## Cermage (Jan 3, 2009)

oh lawd. if he wants to get his game published this badly, all he has to do is threaten to kill himself or actually do it. it will either give nintendo extremely bad press and possibly kill them or it will force nintendo to actually publish the game. that or he could actually release a demo of his game to the homebrew community, if it lives up to what he makes it out to be im sure the community would push nintendo to give him the devkit.


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 3, 2009)

mishra said:
			
		

> oh lawd. if he wants to get his game published this badly, all he has to do is threaten to kill himself or actually do it. it will either give nintendo extremely bad press and possibly kill them or it will force nintendo to actually publish the game. that or he could actually release a demo of his game to the homebrew community, if it lives up to what he makes it out to be im sure the community would push nintendo to give him the devkit.



I wouldn't even think about giving to him if he was suicidal. You see, this is what happens when you become a die-hard Nintendo fanboy. Taking a shot in the dark like that.


----------



## soliunasm (Jan 3, 2009)

This guy has gotten to annoy me now.
I used to support him, 5 years deving it alone has pretty much turned him from normal human to unsociable dickwad.
First off, he has been anal about showing anything about his game besides talking to a couple people. Then, he thinks he can get a DevKit *without* a company and for *free*? Then he gets the balls to lock himself up like a child. Like it or not, he's a child.
Why not just release a simple demo or something(Because it was made to use on Flashcarts anyway) to actually show if it's good or not.


----------



## Orangegamer (Jan 3, 2009)

well...i can't wait for this homebrew game to be released
go....(whats his name?)....


----------



## 754boy (Jan 3, 2009)

soliunasm said:
			
		

> This guy has gotten to annoy me now.
> I used to support him, 5 years deving it alone has pretty much turned him from normal human to unsociable dickwad.
> First off, he has been anal about showing anything about his game besides talking to a couple people. Then, he thinks he can get a DevKit *without* a company and for *free*? Then he gets the balls to lock himself up like a child. Like it or not, he's a child.
> Why not just release a simple demo or something(Because it was made to use on Flashcarts anyway) to actually show if it's good or not.



You lamer, the guy is not begging for a free devkit, he's willing to pay for it. I personally think it's stupid for Nintendo to turn their backs on this guy. He obviously has a game that looks better than 80% of the other shit that is being released by other "big time" developers. I mean seriously, what harm would it do to a system that already swimming in shovelware


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2009)

mishra said:
			
		

> oh lawd. if he wants to get his game published this badly, all he has to do is threaten to kill himself or actually do it. it will either give nintendo extremely bad press and possibly kill them or it will force nintendo to actually publish the game. that or he could actually release a demo of his game to the homebrew community, if it lives up to what he makes it out to be im sure the community would push nintendo to give him the devkit.


I dont think if he threatened his life Ninty would care. Police would be the "rescue party" instead. I dont think Ninty gives a care about it. He's demanding that he wants a nitro sdk(sp) with just a vid of characters and walking.


----------



## fateastray (Jan 3, 2009)

754boy said:
			
		

> soliunasm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's about the principle. If I were Nintendo, and a developer came to me, with a SUPER AWESOME GAME, but wants to get it licenced through threats, I'd turn his ass down. A lot of people follow this predicament and Nintendo has to set an example here. It's comparable to the "We don't negociate with terrorists blabla" thingy I always see in movies.


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 3, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> mishra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 8, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 2009-01-07
> //----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Oh man.. did I really write that?!
> ...



haha, another fun update from bob himself, lots of funny stuff this time round 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers to 73 more days of free entertainment all proudly sponsored to u by bob


----------



## smealum (Jan 10, 2009)

http://www.bobsgame.com/
Room trashed, page modified : is bob's game dead ?

EDIT : sorry, hadn't seen the other topic.... my bad.


----------



## Kawo (Jul 2, 2009)

Seems like Bob have decided for a release date.......but for who?

http://www.bobsgame.com/


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 2, 2009)

It's like if Duke Nukem Forever was homebrew and developed by a delusional bipolar egomaniac.  LET IT DIE.


----------



## Technik (Jul 2, 2009)

aww how sad that he's releasing it online. I guess he gave up on going commercial.


----------

